# CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest



## Laksos (20. März 2006)

Es hat mir am Wochenende keine Ruhe gelassen, ich wollte unbedingt mal die 5 Feederpitzen der Cherrywood untereinander vergleichen. Raubfischjäger und ich haben je eine solche Rute, noch ungefischt, in 4,20m.

Da viele Boardies offensichtlich auch diese Rute haben und es evtl. den ein oder anderen interessiert, habe ich mal ein paar Fotos von meinem "Versuchsaufbau" beider Ruten geschossen.

Die Spitzen sind leider vom Hersteller nicht mit Stärkenangaben gekennzeichnet.

Dabei hat sich herausgestellt, daß die beigelegten Spitzen bei den 2 Ruten etwas unterschiedlich stark waren!

In einem anderen thread gab einer unserer Boardies folgende Werte der Spitzen an (leider ohne Quellenangabe):

weiß 1     OZ
grün 1,75 OZ
grün 2,25 OZ
rot   3     OZ
rot   3,5  OZ

Bei meiner Rute war es nun so, daß stattdessen BEIDE roten Spitzen anscheinend GLEICH stark waren. Beim Ausschlag der jeweils 30g Gewicht an den Spitzen hatten beide roten Spitzen die gleiche Biegung.

Meine weiße Spitze war NICHT die schwächste, sondern zweitschwächste! Eine grüne Spitze nahm den "3. Platz" ein, während die 2. grüne Spitze die schwächste war, also noch weicher als die weiße Spitze.
Das widerspricht den obigen Zahlenangaben. Es war aber so, daß die 3 weicheren Spitzen, also 2x grün und 1x weiß, keinen GROSSEN Unterschied zeigten. Lediglich die beiden roten Spitzen waren wesentlich kräftiger als die 3 anderen.

Siehe dazu die Fotos 1 + 2.
----------------------------------------------

Bei Martins Rute dagegen war es so, daß ALLE Spitzen in den Farbabstufungen genauso in der Reihenfolge gestaffelt waren, wie in der kleinen Tabelle oben. (Die genaue OZ-Angabe konnte ich nicht nachprüfen.)

Martins 2 rote Spitzen waren die stärksten, eine davon aber etwas stärker als die andere.

Dann folgten seine grünen Spitzen, auch jeweils mit einem kleinen Unterschied zueiander.

Martins weichste Spitze mit dem größten/tiefsten Ausschlag bei 30g Gewicht war die weisse Spitze. (Auf dem 4. Bild sieht man es eigentlich nicht so genau; die weiße hatte knapp die tiefste Neigung. Lag vielleicht am Haltewinkel/-perspektive des Fotoapparats. Das 3. Bild zeigt es aber eindeutig.)

Siehe dazu die Fotos 3 + 4.

-----------------------------------------------

Fazit:
Beiden Ruten waren doch leicht unterschiedlich starke Spitzen beigelegt.

Nach der ganzen Charakteristik der Rute und den jeweiligen Spitzen würde ich aber trotz allem ohne zu zögern jede der beiden Ruten sofort wieder kaufen, genau so, wie sie jetzt sind. Denn alle beiden Beipacks mit den je 5 versch. Spitzen decken m.E. ein genügend großes Spektrum für verschieden empfindliche Bissanzeigen ab. Der kleine Versuch ist jetzt sicher nicht das Maß aller Dinge, und vielleicht wäre eine Testreihe mit mehreren unterschiedlichen und vor allem noch höheren Gewichten aussagekräftiger, zumal die Heavy-Feeder-Rute ein WG von bis zu 250g haben soll.
Für meine Zwecke reicht mir aber das, was ich hier festgestellt habe.

Leider haben wir mit den Ruten noch nicht gefischt und können noch nichts aus der Praxis sagen, aber genügend positive Erfahrungsberichte gibts ja schon hier im AB, wenn man mal die Suche-Funktion verwendet.

Nun hoffe ich, daß die Ergebnisse auf den Fotos einigermaßen rüberkommen, falls jemand sich dafür interessiert.:m


----------



## Sailfisch (20. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Cool gemacht, Norbert! Insbesondere die Bilder zeigen genau was Sache ist.
Besten Dank dafür!


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (20. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

@laksos: wirklich klasse euer studium über die spitzen. denke es gibt nicht viele jungs, welche sich solch eine mühe machen. weiter so 

P.S. Danke an Hasi, welcher mich hierher gelotst hat


----------



## seyack (21. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Ja Klasse,ich habe sie auch in 450cm.Fische damit im Rhein
auf Aal und Zander.
Bin zufrieden mit der Rute.
Petri Heil    Seyack


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Superfeine Fotos! #6 Wie haste denn die Fotos gemacht? 5 gleiche Ruten  , Mehrfachbelichtung auf Stativ oder Bildmontage ? |wavey:


----------



## Rotauge (21. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Sehr interessanter Test, Norbert :m 

Wer kennt die Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder und kann sie mit der Cherrywood in 4,20 m vergleichen?

Das würd mich nämlich mal brennend interessieren!


----------



## petrikasus (21. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

@Rotauge: die Spitzen kann ich untereinander nicht vergleichen. Der Blank der Cherrywood hat eine insgesamt durchgehendere (besser verteilte) Aktion, wogegen die Sänger eine Spitzen-Aktion hat. Die Sänger ist härter und federt einen großen Fisch nicht so ab.


----------



## Laksos (21. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sänger ist härter


Wahnsinn - und ich dachte, die Cherrywood wäre schon ein harter Stock! 
Welches WG hat die Sänger Spirit Heavy Feeder?

@AngelDet:
Nein, leider keine 5 gleichen Ruten! 
Bei JEDER Cherrywood Feeder sind immer jeweils 5(!) Wechselspitzen beigepackt. Mit den Wechselspitzen habe ich den Test gemacht, und zwar von je 2 gleichen Ruten.
Das sind auch nur ganz normale Fotos, mit den jeweils 5 hinter- bzw. nebeneinander liegenden Wechselspitzen, je einmal von vorn und einmal von der Seite, jeweils immer von der gleichen Position aus fotografiert. 

Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung:
Das 1. und 2. Bild gehört zu den Wechselspitzen der ersten Rute, 
das 3. und 4. Bild zu den Wechselspitzen der 2. Rute.

Jetzt verständlicher?


.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

ahso, nur die Spitzen alleine. Jetzt seh ich es auch, wenn ich die Bildoberkante genau anschaue.  Somit ist das nicht die ganze Rutenspitzenaktion aber die Stärke der Spitzen selber halt in Relation. Die Seitenbilder sahen so toll nach Rutenbiegung aus.


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (21. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*



			
				petrikasus schrieb:
			
		

> @Rotauge: die Spitzen kann ich untereinander nicht vergleichen. Der Blank der Cherrywood hat eine insgesamt durchgehendere (besser verteilte) Aktion, wogegen die Sänger eine Spitzen-Aktion hat. Die Sänger ist härter und federt einen großen Fisch nicht so ab.


 
Ich habe beide Ruten und finde das die Cherrywood auf jedenfall der härtere Stock ist.Die Sänger ist dagegen ja ein Stöckchen.
Vergleiche:
Cherrywood 450cm bis 250g Wfg.
Sänger 390cm bis 180g Wfg.

Gruß Tim#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Naja, ich sag mal vorsichtig: Die WG Angaben von Feederruten sind so genau ja nun wirklich nicht und irgendwie auch überzogen im Vergleich zu anderen (schweren) Ruten. Oder sieht das jemand anders?


----------



## petrikasus (22. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

@Laksos & Weißfischkiller: Sorry, dann habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt. Die Aktion der Sänger ist nicht "symetrisch". Das obere Teil finde ich weich, ab dem mittleren ist sie hart. Das ist nicht so rund, wie man es sich wünschen würde. Sehr viel besser wird es hier beschrieben.


----------



## Laksos (22. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

@petrikasus:
Ist schon ok. Ich denke, ich verstehe jetzt ganz gut, wie du das gemeint hast!

Die HP, auf den du mit dem Link verwiesen hast, kannte ich schon; die Seite ist wirklich allererste Klasse!#6


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (22. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ich sag mal vorsichtig: Die WG Angaben von Feederruten sind so genau ja nun wirklich nicht und irgendwie auch überzogen im Vergleich zu anderen (schweren) Ruten. Oder sieht das jemand anders?


 
Ja, eigentlich stimmt das.Man muss einfach mal eine
Pilkrute von 200g Wfg. in der Hand halten im Gegensatz zu einer 
Feederrute.Aber trotzdem schaffen die Feederruten genauso das Gewicht.
Die Spitze ist eigentlich nur sehr weich.

Gruß Tim#h


----------



## StarAngler (22. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt für mich bitte noch mal langsam ...

Ist der Cherrywood jetzt härter als der Sänger ?

Habe den Sänger Heavy-Feeder in 3.90 m und wollte mir den Cherrywood in 4.20 organisieren. Der Sänger hat schon eine harte Aktion - ich bräuchte es aber grade zum karpfen noch eine Nummer schärfer.

Könnt Ihr mir den Cherrywood dazu empfehlen ???

|wavey:


----------



## Weißfischkiller90 (22. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*



			
				StarAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> jetzt für mich bitte noch mal langsam ...
> 
> ...


 
Ja, 
die Cherrywood ist auf jeden Fall härter.
Hat ein sehr starkes Rückrad und trotzdem eine sehr feine Bissanzeige.
Wenn du eine härtere willst als die Sänger, hol dir diese!

Gruß Tim


----------



## MelaS72 (27. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

super gemacht Norbert! #6 #6 #6
Ich selbst habe auch die Cherrywood 4,20m und muss doch gestehen, dass ich nicht weiss, wofür ich welche Spitze gebrauchen kann. Wenn ich angeln gehen, habe ich die Cherrywood auf alle Fälle dabei. Vor allem am Rhein. Im Mai gehts nach Fehmarn, dann ist die Feeder auch mit im Gepäck.
Kann einer Angaben machen, für was man welche Spitze nehmen sollte? Einfach nur mal so als Richtangabe.


----------



## Laksos (28. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Hi Mela,

die beiden roten Spitzen sind auf alle Fälle die stärksten mit höchstens minimalem Unterschied untereinander. Also eine rote Spitze nehmen für den Hauptstrom, z.B. am Rhein, oder direkt an den Rändern der Wasserwirbel an den Buhnenköpfen, oder bei starkem Wind (oder auf Fehmarn).

Weiß soll die weichste Spitze sein. Der Unterschied zu den mittelstarken grünen Spitzen ist aber nicht so groß. Also würde ich weiß für Stillwasser/See/ziemlich ruhige Buhnenfelder nehmen. Die mittleren grünen gehen dafür aber sicher ebenfalls. 

Willst du 'ne sehr genaue und feine Bissanzeige haben, solltest du meinen "Test" von oben aber auch mal mit je 30g Blei an den 2 grünen und der weißen Spitze zum Vergleich machen. Dann weißt du die Reihenfolge deiner eigenen Spitzen bis hin zur weichsten. Da bei einer unserer Ruten das mit den Farben etwas ungenau war und statt der weißen eine grüne Spitze die empfindlichste war, sollte man das mal mit so einem Vergleich ausprobieren und die Abstufungen mit 'nem feinen wasserfesten Stift auf den Spitzen markieren. Aber wegen der nur kleinen Unterschiede ist es vermutlich wurscht, ob du weiß oder grün für die ruhigeren Bereiche (Buhnenfelder, See etc.) nimmst.:m

Für den Nahbereich im ruhigeren Wasser nehme ich aber weiterhin 'ne Winkelpicker, auch am Rhein! Da ist mir die noch feinere Anzeige lieber und bringt sicher mehr Fisch, vor allem an Tagen, wenn es vorsichtig beißt.


----------



## Laksos (29. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

P.S.: Wen 's interessiert:

Die 2 roten Spitzen sind übrigens aus Kohlefaser (=härter),

die 2 grünen und die weiße Spitze sind aus Glasfaser (=weicher).


.


----------



## D-Man (29. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Hallo,

die Sänger ist definitiv "weicher".
Die Cherrywood ist dagegen ein Stock.
Habe beide.
Die Cherrywood habe ich mir zum Ultra-Heavy-Feedern ab 200 gr geholt.
Es gibt schönere Angelarten :c 
Und zum Vor-Füttern mit Cola-Dosen, falls notwendig !
Für alle leichteren Feeder-Arten wäre mir die Cherrywood zu steif !
Starangler,

ich denke mit härteren Spitzen dürfte auch eine Sänger zum Karpfenangel geeignet sein. Bringt ja auch ca. 180 gr. ins Wasser  
Und beim Drill ist eine weichere Rute sowieso vorzuziehen #6 

#h 

D-Man


----------



## StarAngler (29. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*



			
				D-Man schrieb:
			
		

> ... zum Vor-Füttern mit Cola-Dosen, falls notwendig !



Genau so ist mein Plan.



			
				D-Man schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich denke mit härteren Spitzen dürfte auch eine Sänger zum Karpfenangeln geeignet sein. Bringt ja auch ca. 180 gr. ins Wasser



Ist sie auch. Ich will´s nur noch einen Zacken härter.

Dank´Euch allen

|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Gude,

wer fischt mit der Cherrywood im Rhein etc. auf *Zander* und wie schwere Bleigewichte, mit welchen Spitzen gepaart benutzt Ihr hierfür #h


----------



## kea (30. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Hiho,
je nach Lust und Laune: Futterkorb (zwischen 150 - 200g) mit einem Brei aus Köfi, Paniermehl (und wenn man sie fangen kann: Stücke von Wollis), oder Tiroler Hölzl zwischen 120 und 150 Gramm (wenn viele Packsteine im Wasser sind), oder Sargblei zwischen 100 und 200 Gramm (je nach Strömung) ABER an einer Abrissmontage!! Spitze hängt von der Strömung, vom Wind und von der Anzahl der Schiffe ab. Meist die dickere Grüne oder die leichtere Rot. Bei Hochwasser aber auch schon mal die dicke Rote.


----------



## Zanderfänger (30. März 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

@kea

#6

Wer gehört noch zu den Zanderanglern mit der Feederrute :q


----------



## Lex (5. April 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*



			
				Laksos schrieb:
			
		

> die beiden roten Spitzen sind auf alle Fälle die stärksten mit höchstens minimalem Unterschied untereinander.
> 
> Weiß soll die weichste Spitze sein. Der Unterschied zu den mittelstarken grünen Spitzen ist aber nicht so groß. Also würde ich weiß für Stillwasser/See/ziemlich ruhige Buhnenfelder nehmen. Die mittleren grünen gehen dafür aber sicher ebenfalls.
> 
> Willst du 'ne sehr genaue und feine Bissanzeige haben, solltest du meinen "Test" von oben aber auch mal mit je 30g Blei an den 2 grünen und der weißen Spitze zum Vergleich machen. Dann weißt du die Reihenfolge deiner eigenen Spitzen bis hin zur weichsten.


Hallihallo,

habe mir jetzt auch eine Cherrywood in 4,50 m geholt und meine Spitzen gerade auch mal spaßeshalber getestet.

Das Ergebnis ist etwas anders und fällt deutlicher aus, da ich auch etwas anders getestet habe, ich habe nämlich die Spitze jeweils in den vorherigen Rutenteil gesteckt und diesen dann auf einer Tischplatte so waagerecht abgelegt, daß der Übergang zwischen den beiden Rutenteilen bündig mit der Tischkante ist. Belastet hab ich die Spitzen immer mit demselben 30g-Sargblei an einer Büroklammer und dann eine Markierung am danebenstehenden PC-Gehäuse (wozu die doch gut sind :q) angebracht.

Ergebnis: Gegenüber der Horizontalen (also der gedachten Verlängerung der Tischplatte) neigt sich die weiße Spitze 9,5 cm nach unten, die weiche grüne 9 cm, die harte grüne 7,9 cm, die weiche rote 4,7 cm und die harte rote 4 cm.

Bei mir ist also die weiße tatsächlich auch die weichste Spitze.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Der Fred gehört unbedingt noch einmal hoch!


----------



## Lex (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Und warum?


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Oktober 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

Wegen der Banane an der Laterne :q


----------



## Adrian* (1. November 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*

@MainzG.

Das wäre doch was für eure Seite? Da hattet ihr doch auch mal was mit abgebrochenen Spitzen bei der Cherry oder...?


----------



## Lex (2. November 2006)

*AW: CHERRYWOOD FEEDER 4,20 Spitzentest*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Wegen der Banane an der Laterne :q



Yep, aber man gewöhnt sich an alles  Solange es die Banane nicht zerreisst 

Gruß, Alex


----------

